# instalacion de breaker?



## ssarabia (Feb 6, 2008)

Que tal compañeros pues hoy me surgio esta duda, porque en mi emprea donde esta el switch de electricidad a un lado esta un breaker que segun leo es para que si hay una sobrecarga o alguna aparato consume demaciados amp se corte la electricidad y no se queme mi cableado... ahora se esta remodelando y se esta quitando gran parte de la instalacion electrica.. compre todo nuevo pero no se como se instala el breaker es decir mi duda especifica es ya tengo los dos polos q salen del switch cual es el que meto a las pastillas el positivo el negativo o los dos 1 en cada pastilla ?  ops: espero y me puedan ayudar gracias!

 8)


----------



## wrenchpuller (Feb 6, 2008)

Usted solo necesita instalar una sola "pastilla" o interruptor este debe ser installado en el lado "positivo" de el circuito,el otro lado(neutral) se conecto directamente a el circuito..normalmente con alambre de el numero 12 es recomendable instalar un interruptor de 20 amperes maximo, espero que esto le ayude...saludos


----------



## ssarabia (Feb 6, 2008)

claro que me sirve mucho lo que pasa es que contrate a un "electrico" pero perforo la pared y perforo mis cables el muy habiil entonces cambie todo y segun el conecto el breaker pero con el polo negativo entoncs mejor quite todo y lo empeze hacer yo.. grax ahora si ya terminare el trabajo  8) 

grax
grax


----------

